# Spielen unter Linux mandriva?



## caboom (28. September 2007)

Hallo, ich habe Mandriva 2007 Spring und dort soll Cedega schon mit bei sein, jedoch habe ich keinen Account bei TransGaming da dieser Abo gebühren kostet....

Gibt es ein ähnliches Programm welches Guild Wars, Battlefield 2, Rise of Legends unterstützt, und nach möglichkeit noch mehr Spiele...


Bitte um Hilfe da mein Windows jetzt zum 2ten mal von ausserhalb zerhackt wurde und nichts mehr geht und ich kein Bock mehr auf Windows hab....

mfg Andre


----------



## Ripper11 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
probierst mal mit Wine. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob man mit dem diese Spiele spielen kann. Aber es laufen schon en paar


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2007)

caboom hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es ein ähnliches Programm welches Guild Wars, Battlefield 2, Rise of Legends unterstützt, und nach möglichkeit noch mehr Spiele...


Vor allem recht aktuelle Spiele koennten durchaus problematisch werden.
Wichtig ist nicht nur ob sich das Spiel starten laesst, sondern auch ob Du unter Linux Support fuer 3D-Beschleunigung hast.




caboom hat gesagt.:


> Bitte um Hilfe da mein Windows jetzt zum 2ten mal von ausserhalb zerhackt wurde und nichts mehr geht und ich kein Bock mehr auf Windows hab....


Auch wenn ich den Schritt zu Linux begruesse moechte ich einen alternativen Weg vorschlagen:
Nutz weiterhin Windows zum Spielen, nur eben ohne dort eine Verbindung mit dem Internet aufzubauen. So bist Du auf der sicheren Seite, und kannst trotzdem problemlos zocken.
Ich nutz seit Jahren ausschliesslich Linux zum arbeiten, hab aber immer noch eine Windows-Installation fuer den Fall dass ich mal was zocken will. Das kommt nicht sehr oft vor, aber ab und an schonmal.

Updates und sowas kannst Du ja unter Linux runterladen und dann auf der Windows-Partition ablegen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (9. Oktober 2007)

Unter appdb.winehq.org kannst du die Unterstützung von wine für das Programm nachschauen. Generell gesagt laufen viele Spiele. Es gibt nur des öfteren Probleme mit dem DirectX Support, da dieser Anweisungen von wine auf OpenGL umgeleitet werden und mit .Net Support.

z:B. werden ohne größere Probleme WoW, CS:S unterstützt


----------

